
Ask HN: How to market a chrome extension? - azazqadir
I am looking for resources where I can learn how to market and grow a chrome extension user base. Also interested in looking at any case studies related to chrome extension marketing.
======
Gustomaximus
It feels you're being a bit specific. Look for good marketing advice and the
principles are very transferable. E.g. Read 'Ogilvy on Advertising' as a guide
on how to communicate your product. The product is largely irrelevant if you
understand the method of pitching.

------
johnmurch
I build a MVP cross platform extension bookmark/chat app that used
[http://kangoextensions.com](http://kangoextensions.com) \- hope that helps :)

